# 1987 nissan bluebird 1.6 lx radiator problem



## kurt8 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello people,
Please can you give me some help and advice.I have an immaculate 1987 nissan bluebird 1.6 lx which flew through its m.o.t safety check needing only a tyre. The thing is that i am new to using computers and have accidentally posted a long message in the new members forum regarding a problem with my radiator and expansion tank.Would any of you with knowledge of the subject who is willing to help look up my message there as it would take ages to type again, and i really need some advice.Sorry for any inconvenience! Cheers Kurt8


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

i'm guessing from you post your in the UK,
there is places in the UK that can recore your radiator in effect like new but at half the cost of a new one might be worth a look,
the systoms you listed sounds to me like a blockage in the radiator, remember that the expansion tank does exactly as it suggest it allows water to expand from the system into and back into the engine if that explains it a little?


----------



## kurt8 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you for your reply.Do you know how i can check for blockages?
cheers Ant-dat from Kurt8
p.s. yes i am from the uk


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

What i would do is flush the system,
break it down to 3 systems,
the radiator
the heater system (2 pipes going into bulkhead/firewall)
the engine
i would use a garden hose and flush each one untill the water is clear also back flsuh (it helps to loosen off crap)
the worry i would have is the fact you used the radweld crap (sorry just don't like that stuff). If you rad is leacking i would be inclined to replace it (maybe even one from a scrap yard)

I'm just outside Glasgow


----------



## kurt8 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.I want to try to flush it and if that sorts the problem i will then buy a new radiator.I'd be gutted if i replaced the radiator and something else was wrong or do you think that it is definately a blockage or air lock?
p.s. there is a hose pipe ban where i live and my neighbours are very nosey so i will have to try with a watering can! Cheers


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

dought you will get the pressure from a watering can tbh,
it sounds like a blockage but not 100% only way would be to flush it out and see, 
Does it run hotter than usual?


----------



## kurt8 (Aug 9, 2006)

*bluebird 1987 radiator*

No it isn't running any hotter, the gauge always rises to about the middle.I drained the radiator the other day (from a little tap that is fitted to the bottom) and mixed up some coolant and i could only get about 4 litres back in to fill it, but the manual says it holds about 8 litres do you know why this is?Also as it seems like it is only foam that comes out the expansion tank overflow pipe someone suggested it might just be the radweld fizzing up because i used a whole bottle that is for treating up to 22 litres, what is your opinion on this? I am really grateful for your help.
Cheers
Kurt


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

sounds like an air lock, when you drained the system by the little tap was the water a rusty color?


----------



## kurt8 (Aug 9, 2006)

i was amazed that it wasn,t. even the person with me when i did it commented on how clear it was.Someone else says it could be to do with the head gasket but the car is running fine,is not smoking and passed its m.o.t emissions test and there is no loss of power.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

ther eis a possiblity of head gasket, have you checked the oil? to see if it's mixing with water,
check cap too


----------



## kurt8 (Aug 9, 2006)

hello,
sorry i took a while to reply, i have been driving round as normal and it still is occasionally fizzing through the over flow of the expansion tank, but not always.i have looked at the oil and the cap and it doesn't look like its mixing( i assume from memory it looks sort of scummy goo when it does).Do you know how high the water should normally rise on the expansion tank? cheers and thanks for all your help


----------

